

Feed2mail - real-time feed notifications (email)  - slavba
http://www.feed2mail.com

======
Piskvor
That's, historically, a pretty interesting reversal - I'm pretty sure I went
for RSS (back in the dawn of time around 2000) to avoid the flood of e-mail
news/newsletters, and for faster notifications (back then). Ah, the Wheel of
Life indeed: <http://catb.org/jargon/html/W/wheel-of-reincarnation.html>

~~~
slavba
Well, I found myself flooded with feeds. That was the idea behind feed2mail -
get the important stuff by mail. You are right, this is a pretty interesting
reversal.

------
DanBC
An odd idea.

I have "some" feeds and getting those emailed to me would suck, unless I went
back to using a real email client. And even then, it'd be pretty lousy.

